# Men I really need some help



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

I posted in the sex forum.... asking if my approach to get my husband to be more creative in bed is wrong... please help me!! I am initiating more, giving more to him, doing more to show him what I would like done to me, but it doesn't seem to work.... please read my post and give me some advice from a man's perspective if I need to change my approach or what? I also asked for those who are creative, what sorts of things you use to intiate or say, or do that is different, hoping to maybe find some ideas for him, since he says he has lost his creativity...  I'm tired of the same ol same ol, but giving and giving to keep him happy and guessing and wanting more.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I read your post over there. It made my head hurt. If I were you I'd ask for something more general and not for specific details. Asking for a list of the creative things I'm to do seems like some kind of complicated calculus test or something. Much better would be to say something like I want you to be more (dominant, submissive, forceful, playful) without asking for a list.

Also, I think a great way to approach it is to reinforce the good with positive feedback. Try to catch him doing something new or creative. Then text him the next day...." when you XXXXXX last night you got me really turned on. I can't stop thinking about it". That will tell him to keep doing XXXXXX and give him confidence to try other new stuff.


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> I read your post over there. It made my head hurt. If I were you I'd ask for something more general and not for specific details. Asking for a list of the creative things I'm to do seems like some kind of complicated calculus test or something. Much better would be to say something like I want you to be more (dominant, submissive, forceful, playful) without asking for a list.
> 
> Also, I think a great way to approach it is to reinforce the good with positive feedback. Try to catch him doing something new or creative. Then text him the next day...." when you XXXXXX last night you got me really turned on. I can't stop thinking about it". That will tell him to keep doing XXXXXX and give him confidence to try other new stuff.


Ah the list was what the game was..... as per askmen.com sex yatzee.... my husband seemed to like the last game we played strip poker with a twist.... so I thought he would enjoy this one, but you have to set it up first with what you do when you roll certain numbers.... but I hear you, maybe that was overwhelming in particular..... I do reinforce when I like something, but it is rare for him to try anything new at all.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

If I were in your shoes I would be specific in telling him exactly what you like. Spontenaity is nice in romance novels but real men need real tasks. Give him one and he'll probably try to complete it.


----------

